# Quick question: Green Goddess



## JustJoel (Apr 27, 2018)

I’ve got what looks to be a delicious recipe for Green Goddess dressing, but it’s mayo and yogurt based, with not much to thin it out. I like my salad dressing at least pourable; what would you add to loosen the dressing up a bit?

Here’s the ingredients (I particularly like the anchovies!)
2 oil-packed anchovy fillets
½ cup mayonnaise, preferably Hellmann’s/Best Foods
⅓ cup full-fat Greek yogurt
½ cup parsley leaves
⅓ cup basil leaves
1 to 2 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh tarragon leaves
3 tablespoons minced chives
Salt
Freshly ground black pepper
Process until smooth


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 27, 2018)

Looks like a keeper recipe Joel...I just love a good Green Goddess. As a child I hated salad (love it now) but the first time I tried my Mom's salad with the exotic sounding dressing I was hooked. You rarely see it these days, but it was quite the sensation in an up scale restaurant back in the day.
You could add a few drops of milk to thin it, but it looks fine to me.

By the way, this is interesting..
I was 5 yrs. old..
https://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/09/magazine/09Food-t-000.html


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 27, 2018)

I like all the ingredients/ flavors in this recipe.  

I was first thinking another spoon of lemon, then I thought a spoon of a wine vinegar.  Then I thought either might throw the balance of the recipe off,  so  Yes, I would go with a spoon or so of milk to thin it out, if it needs it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 27, 2018)

I agree, Whisk.  A spoonful of milk or water might do it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 27, 2018)

I'd use water or a "cultured" dairy product. If you don't use the dressing up fast enough, milk will go sour.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 27, 2018)

Here's my take on Green Goddess Dressing. It is almost the same as your recipe.


1 C. mayonnaise
1/2 C. sour cream (may use buttermilk or Greek yogurt )
1 1/2 TBSP. chopped fresh parsley
2 tsp. chopped fresh chives - chopped 
1/4 C. chopped green onions with tops
2 TBSP. lemon juice or wine vinegar
4 anchovy fillets, minced 
1/2 clove garlic, minced
Ground black pepper - to taste
1/2 tsp. salt - optional
Fresh tarragon - chopped - to taste - optional

In food processor bowl; add all ingredients and process till well chopped and combined. Cover and chill if not using immediately.


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 28, 2018)

msmofet said:


> Here's my take on Green Goddess Dressing. It is almost the same as your recipe.
> 
> 
> 1 C. mayonnaise
> ...


Thanks!
You know, as I went through all the Green Goddess recipes that showed up on a google search, I noticed that there’s very little variation between recipes. Some add a bit of wine or champagne vinegar, and some switch out have basil, or spinach, or watercress. That’s about it, though.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2018)

I would add a little plain old tap water, what Michael Chiarello used to refer to as adding the profit!


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 28, 2018)

With both mayo and sour cream, I'm out.  That would be a disaster waiting to happen.

All the other ingredients sound yummy.

I'm more of a vinegrette salad eater.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 30, 2018)

Dawgluver said:


> I agree, Whisk.  A spoonful of milk or water might do it.



Exactly.


----------

